# south winds



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I seen the winds are going to blow southwest wed thur and fri around 20mph...I'm assuming the cracks will all be open and should reschedule...opinions on this weekend?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

The cracks from Catawba have been open all week. Flew to island on Monday and came home Tuesday. Cracks wide open all the way west.


----------



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

odell daniel said:


> I seen the winds are going to blow southwest wed thur and fri around 20mph...I'm assuming the cracks will all be open and should reschedule...opinions on this weekend?


I would say after Friday it’s gonna be a lot worse out there then it is now, I think it’s a wrap for the year unfortunately. DAMN WIND 😡


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

now people can quit wishing for ice and start wishing for ice gone for early spring


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Maybe East Harbor - Bass and Gills


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

The islands will still be going Odell. If that’s what you were getting at?


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

fisherman 2 said:


> now people can quit wishing for ice and start wishing for ice gone for early spring


Nope - ice will be holding at EH and other inland lakes, which is where I ice fish. Hope we get prolonged cold snap and have ice into and through March! You get boat fishing majority of the year, so ice season needs to be more than just 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately they are saying temps are going to be 40s+ after next week


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Still cold nights, we will have uce for quite awhile

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

set-the-drag said:


> Unfortunately they are saying temps are going to be 40s+ after next week


Yup...with and inch of 50 degree rain. Ohio ice is gonna get trashed.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup ice is not looking good the temps are not going back down after this weekend. They are saying temps are going way up in march. Im getting my new crappie boat together this coming week so i can get on the ice of pike action in a few weeks!


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

You never know. Weather can change on a dime. Just got back from a NE inland public lake and still more than a foot of solid ice. Definitley will have ice this weekend and hopefully into the long Presidents weekend. 

Sure would be nice if we could get longer than a month ice fishing season though. Get ripped off year after year for a while now.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

there is a weather phenomena in that the western basins(which is the high end of the bathtub) where a rapid warm rain with a heavy snow pack melting can raise the water level 1 foot higher than the rest of the lake, the ice will lift off it,s edges and head east. the islands might be safe for a while but mainland ice fishing is dangerous for both the fisherman and the first responders that are committed to saving them. the wind will determine if it,s a gradual break-up or a rapid disintegration with island and shoreline flooding and ice damage.sensible people will wait for boat weather or fly to the islands and hope it stays put.good luck


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

30 years of ice fishing. rule # 1 . never go off mainland with winds with the letter S in them .


----------



## TM1 (May 31, 2021)

looking to put the stx in the water this week sometime yeah


----------



## TM1 (May 31, 2021)

HERE PIGGY PIGGY


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

TM1 said:


> HERE PIGGY PIGGY





TM1 said:


> looking to put the stx in the water this week sometime yeah


Again... month old thread.
Hope you don't damage the boat too much this week.


----------

